# Frames....



## granfire (Nov 3, 2011)

How come you can never find the right one when you need it.

I mean, I was lucky to find plenty of good ones when I went on to put 3 photos into the exhibition, but those were average size (11x14 or something like that) and not particular in color.

Now I tried something new: Walmart offered a panoramic print, 8x20 and it lend itself to a picture I took of the band as the kids are lined up in the endzone while the home team performs. I liked the uncut version well enough, but with much of the sky and the grass cropped, it comes much closer to the vision I had when I took it.

But I can't find a frame of that size.
CAN NOT 







I would not mind ahving a mat around it...but the way stock frames measure it's either too long or too tall...

Now what?


----------



## Carol (Nov 3, 2011)

Have it mounted by the custom framing and matting division of the studio I'm opening this month


----------



## granfire (Nov 3, 2011)

^_^

I'll be right over!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2011)

Hobby Lobby
Michaels
AC Moore
Joanne Fabrics.
in that order for my frames.  When I get to where I need more than 1sies, I'll do more digging into better stuff (ie cheaper)


----------



## granfire (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, Hobby Lobby it is tomorrow. Hate tracking across town though. (and the joint is expensive...one would figure as chain store with made in china crap, they would not be much higher than the dollar tree)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2011)

Pay attention to sales and coupons. I -never- pay list price there, usually buy at 2-for or 50% off.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 3, 2011)

I've used MPIX over the years and been very satisfied with their service.  They do great prints - and also sell DIY frames for off-sizes.

http://www.mpix.com/


----------



## Carol (Nov 3, 2011)

granfire said:


> ^_^
> 
> I'll be right over!



Too long a drive.  I do Fedex and UPS.


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 3, 2011)

I hate waiting for the truck to show up 
Garage, Scrap oak, a saw, and a router do the trick.


----------



## granfire (Nov 3, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Pay attention to sales and coupons. I -never- pay list price there, usually buy at 2-for or 50% off.



I go over there maybe once a year. Needing frames is a new thing. I might have to get more vigilant.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 3, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> I hate waiting for the truck to show up
> Garage, Scrap oak, a saw, and a router do the trick.



You can do it with chisels and planes, if you don't have easy access to a router.  But do use a good miter box or chop saw; nothing worse than trying to match up sloppy angles.

Or -- I know Michael's sells pieces of frames to let you frame odd or strange sized things.  They have several designs to chooose from, and they're easy to put togethe.


----------



## Carol (Nov 3, 2011)

What, no love for a fellow MT'er trying to start a tiny little business doing something made in America?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2011)

I like wood working, not too bad at it, but I'd rather shoot than varnish.   But one of these days you and I need to compare some notes.


----------



## Carol (Nov 3, 2011)

After I pay you to build a web site for me of course  

Waiting for things to be more official (leases signed, old tenant's junk removed, new tenants junk put in)....you know, all that stuff that's not really in my hands.  But we should chat sometime soon as I'm pretty sure this will be a go and I'll be in before year end. 

Plus I have to tell you about my order for 12 large prints!! :faint:


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 3, 2011)

I wish you the best of entrepreneurial good fortune in your new business, fine lady :bows:.


----------



## Carol (Nov 3, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> I wish you the best of entrepreneurial good fortune in your new business, fine lady :bows:.



Thank you so much, it is really appreciated.

I'm going in on a shared-space venture with other people, a lot is dependent on other people.  But there are many reasons why I'm excited about this....I just hope things come together so I can put the plan in motion and share more with all of you.


----------



## granfire (Nov 9, 2011)

Got the shop up yet?
I might have to get back with you:
There is not a 8x20 frame to be had off the rack. 

And certainly not one with glass....

Now what?! I had the grand idea to give the print to the band director at the Winter Concert, but that will be in a couple of weeks already from what I gathered....and I really REALLY did not plan on spending 40+ bucks on a frame!


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2011)

Yup!  Should be signing the lease tonight, but if for some reason that falls through I'm setting up shop in my garage.  I have serious interest 2 potentially major clients...opportunity is there I want to go for it!


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 10, 2011)

Michaels and similar shops will do custom framing; it's not cheap.

But...  If you go to a home supply store, and look at the trim boards, you may find a design you like.  A miter box and a router, and you have a frame, custom fit.  Corners are mitered at 45 degrees; use the router to cut a notch on the back.  If you don't have a router, it can be done with careful work and a chisel or even WITH GREAT CARE with a table saw.  (If you don't know what I'm talking about there with the table saws -- don't even try.)  I found lots of videos to choose from on the web...  

And, like I said, I know that the Michaels nearest me has frame pieces in a variety of lengths.  They connect together with a small brace and screws.  It's what I used to frame, among other things, my black belt certificate, since it was odd-sized.  

Michaels and most other similar places will also cut glass for you.

You might also ask at the high school; the wood shop teacher just might have a student or two who'd like to build you a frame for a class project and maybe a little bit of cash...


----------



## granfire (Nov 10, 2011)

Might have to go that route. But it's frustrating. I left a comment on the walmart website regarding to that, because while making frames is not hard, I don't want to mess with it., and it being a photo, I would also have to get the glass to go with it, cut something to back it. Call me lazy.

So now I have a picture that looks good enough to be framed, but can't...

I found a frame though that's 12x24...not exactly what I was hoping for, but at least the proportions are there....


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 10, 2011)

Actually a 12x24 frame would work well. You would have a nice two inch border for matting. 

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## granfire (Nov 10, 2011)

Might have to try my hand at mat cutting! ^_^

and it gives me an excuse to get another print that size!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 10, 2011)

Carol said:


> Yup!  Should be signing the lease tonight, but if for some reason that falls through I'm setting up shop in my garage.  I have serious interest 2 potentially major clients...opportunity is there I want to go for it!



I'm seriously considering the garage route, pending on the house search.


----------



## Carol (Nov 10, 2011)

Paid my first months rent tonight!   And worked out a preliminary agreement with my shop neighbors -- a custom woodworking shop -- to make frames.  Formal lease signing probably next week when we have ins.  Things are rolling! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## granfire (Nov 11, 2011)

carol said:


> paid my first months rent tonight!   And worked out a preliminary agreement with my shop neighbors -- a custom woodworking shop -- to make frames.  Formal lease signing probably next week when we have ins.  Things are rolling!
> 
> Sent from my droidx using tapatalk



yeah!!!!


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 11, 2011)

Carol said:


> Paid my first months rent tonight!   And worked out a preliminary agreement with my shop neighbors -- a custom woodworking shop -- to make frames.  Formal lease signing probably next week when we have ins.  Things are rolling!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## Carol (Nov 11, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Congrats



Thank you!  I'll be making a more formal announcement once the lease is signed....and oh yeah when I get around to telling Mr. Hubbard what I want on my website


----------

